# Creepiest character of all time?



## Ames (Jun 28, 2010)

Who do you think is the creepiest/most deranged character of all time?

I'm thinking Mad Pierrot.

[yt]QJEJjxuGe9g[/yt]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 28, 2010)

a little WTF moment while playing the game...


----------



## Stawks (Jun 28, 2010)

[yt]RrHrQBRNPlM[/yt]

Gary Oldman as Normal Stansfields.

Creeps me the fuck out.

Also the scene-chewingest


----------



## Winter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hannibal Lecter is the first name that springs to mind. At least among fictional characters, there are plenty of scarier people in real life. Many of them politicians.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't forget this, Stawks.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmmm. Out of the movies I've seen, Robert DeNiro's character from The Fan


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 1, 2010)

[yt]UFFJhO90VN8[/yt]

_He's got the whoooole world, in his hands..._


----------



## l33tpower (Jul 1, 2010)

No the creepiest character of all time is Mr. Burns from the simpsons.


----------



## Stawks (Jul 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Can't forget this, Stawks.


 
I just realized that I called him Normal Stansfields.

I'm retarded.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 1, 2010)

Michael Jackson for videogames.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> a little WTF moment while playing the game...


 
Mind rape, much?  D:


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

/thread


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 1, 2010)

David Lynch time.
[yt]bJtGCvKpEWM[/yt]


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 2, 2010)

i was just watching that

"chilll-dren"







Reinhold Hoffmann from Berlin Alexanderplatz is the creepiest for me in the sense that he is a giant creep


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jul 2, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i was just watching that
> 
> "chilll-dren"



Brings back childhood nightmares.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Winkuru (Jul 3, 2010)

I very,very rarely get creep out and i rarely have those "that character sure is freak" thoughts but i guess that Shuichis father from Uzumaki and Kakihara from ichi the killer manga are pretty fucked up.

Loved the Pierrot episode by the way as you can easily guess. It sure was eerie and surreal.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 3, 2010)

That creepy nutjob from Con-Air




LizardKing said:


> [yt]UFFJhO90VN8[/yt]
> 
> _He's got the whoooole world, in his hands..._


 
Dear god...


----------



## Aeion (Jul 4, 2010)

The baby in this classic movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsFKPA8G4c4&feature=related

Skip to about a minute ahead and you'll see it. 

Need I say anymore?


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

Not of all time, but I love Anton Chigurh so much.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6nCwHOTrdM

Hello friend, my name is Fred. The words you hear are in my head. I say I said my name is Fred. And I've been... _very naughty..._


----------



## Surgat (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe G-Man.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhbhQioqLK8


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2010)

Aeion said:


> The baby in this classic movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsFKPA8G4c4&feature=related
> 
> ...



.


----------



## grygon (Jul 6, 2010)

There's a character from some b/w 1940s film but damn if I can remember the name.  The main character is chasing two children from one place to another to get something he thinks they have and you just get to watch his mental disintegration.  It's a bit frightening!  In the end he's a bit like a zombie.

More recently: Ladd Russo from Baccano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNoITwTJiEM
"things are getting exciiiiting!"


----------



## grygon (Jul 6, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> I very,very rarely get creep out and i rarely have those "that character sure is freak" thoughts but i guess that Shuichis father from Uzumaki and Kakihara from ichi the killer manga are pretty fucked up.



One of my favorite mangas.  Junji Ito is one of the only artists who can scare me with drawn pictures.  I sleep with the lamp on after reading his stuff.


----------



## LizStaley (Jul 7, 2010)

Creepiest that comes to mind at the moment is the Horned King from Black Cauldron.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm sure No-Face (from Spirited Away) would be on a lot of people's lists.
He's so cute though. Just don't take that gold.


----------



## grygon (Jul 8, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> I'm sure No-Face (from Spirited Away) would be on a lot of people's lists.
> He's so cute though. Just don't take that gold.



I think you're right. His creepiness came from not knowing any better, I think, so that made him adorable.


----------



## Shico (Jul 8, 2010)

Hannible Lector in Silence of the Lambs was delightfully creepy (I have a thing for "manic genius " characters)

And then there are all the mutants from The Hills have Eyes. 

And does Tingle from Zelda count....creepy bastard.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 9, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> I'm sure No-Face (from Spirited Away) would be on a lot of people's lists.
> He's so cute though. Just don't take that gold.


 
this was a superb movie. Any anime fan worth their soul would have watched it.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 9, 2010)

Grandma Josephine from Charlie And The Chocolate Factory,
I dunno' why, but she scares the hell out of me


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> I'm sure No-Face (from Spirited Away) would be on a lot of people's lists.
> He's so cute though. Just don't take that gold.


 
Well he's understandable at least, and even arguably cute.  Don't call him creepy! D:


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

The majority of the characters in the manga Uzumaki.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll change my vote, the zombie things that humped you to death in Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 14, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> I'm sure No-Face (from Spirited Away) would be on a lot of people's lists.
> He's so cute though. Just don't take that gold.


 mu---mumu...mu


----------



## Shico (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'll change my vote, the zombie things that humped you to death in Ocarina of Time.



f------------
Why the FUCK did it have to look like RAPE every time they got ahold of him DX
Granted it does make for great jokes but it so damn awkward...especially the time my mom came in when a redead had grabbed me and she was all WTF are you playing *dies


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 16, 2010)

Pee Wee Herman. Srsly.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

In anime? Gaara from Naruto. I don't watch anime much, but in the original series, he was a morbid little fuck.

Movie-wise, I'd have to say Tyler Durden. I loved his masochist laugh, and found out that Brad Pitt actually laughs like that! XD


----------



## Minuet (Aug 23, 2010)

Right now, the only one I can think of is the Tall Man from the _Chzo Mythos_ games.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 23, 2010)

The Crypt Keeper D:


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 23, 2010)

Isen said:


> Not of all time, but I love Anton Chigurh so much.
> 
> *Snip*


 
+1

Another character I consider creepy is Sigma, from the Mega Man X series.





He's powerful, nearly invincible thanks to the virus that makes up his body(ies) and a highly intelligent war tactician. Oh, and he's _INSANE_.

"ZELLLLLOOOO!!"


----------

